# Aluminium Round Bar



## Shedman (27 Dec 2014)

i wonder if anyone can help me. I'm making a peg loom, and the dowel seems very weak at the size I need to use. Does anyone know where I might be able to source some 9mm round bar in aluminium for this project. I've searched online, but because this isn't something I would normally use I can't seem to find any. I can find 9.5mm but not 9. Any suggestions gratefully received!!


----------



## kinsella (27 Dec 2014)

Have you tried the B&Q metal section. I can't recall if they go to that size but they might.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (27 Dec 2014)

What about the nearest imperial size?


----------



## niagra (27 Dec 2014)

Yup, I've struggled to find 9mm as well. I just buy the next imperial size up and lathe it down. Whereabouts are you? I'm happy to turn some down if you want to pick it up.


----------



## woodpig (27 Dec 2014)

Change your design to use 10mm or 3/8" (9.52mm) dowels.


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Dec 2014)

Al round bar at 9mm does seem to be a bit elusive doesn't it? Brass and Silver Steel are both easily available on eBay at that size, the former might be visually appealing too. Steel tubing should also do the job too.

Had to look up peg loom. The peg diameter certainly doesn't appear to be critical, I would think you have plenty of options.


----------



## woodpig (27 Dec 2014)

If the plan calls for 9mm in wood then you could easily drop to 8mm or 5/16" in Aluminium. I wouldn't be surprised if somewhere like B&Q sell that size in alloy rod. This all assumes the diameter is not critical, if it is, good luck!


----------



## twothumbs (27 Dec 2014)

Here is a hollow tube of 9mm dia.
http://www.rapidonline.com/design-techn ... er-06-0740
Any help?

Just thought that you may need end plugs....oops. . Needs another search.


----------



## Inspector (27 Dec 2014)

I would look for Stainless Steel rod or bolts. No corrosion that way.

Pete


----------

